# Options on Indexes - All Ords



## asmith007 (10 September 2008)

Hi guys,

New here. Just wanted to know if you are able trade Options on the Indexes here on the Australian market. I mainly want the All Ords. If so does anyone know where I can find out the volumes - or if u know what kinds of volume/liquidity u could could just let me know.

Cheers guys.

Aaron


----------



## sails (10 September 2008)

asmith007 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> New here. Just wanted to know if you are able trade Options on the Indexes here on the Australian market. I mainly want the All Ords. If so does anyone know where I can find out the volumes - or if u know what kinds of volume/liquidity u could could just let me know.
> 
> ...




Hi Aaron - welcome to ASF! 

Yes, you can trade the XJO (ASX200) index which moves pretty much in sync with the All Ords.

Below is an ASX website liink which includes the info you require.  I have traded XJO options some time ago, and found that the bid/ask spread can be quite wide which can make it difficult to get a fair price on fills 
http://www.asx.com.au/asx/markets/s...lyingCode=xjo&selectedYearMonth=&optionType=B


----------

